# Anybody else have a DF30a leaking engine oil?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I never had any leaks on my DF25A. I wonder if the drain plug was tight?


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Shop says it does come from the upper seal, but that there was no obvious problem when they tore it apart. Not so encouraging...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Slacker said:


> Thanks for the reply. Shop says it does come from the upper seal, but that there was no obvious problem when they tore it apart. Not so encouraging...


The dealer could have spilled oil down into the pan/cowling when filling it up for the first time?


----------

